

Taskk meet Github. Github meet Taskk.  - bgadoci
http://gadoci.me/2013/01/taskk-loves-github/
On the same day that Github launched their markdown tasks, we integrated Taskk.it with Github issues. Check out how and why here.
======
wookietrader
Is the idea of organizing tasks for me depending on their length new? It feels
awesome. Maybe this is the personal secreatry I have been waiting for all
year.

~~~
bgadoci
Ha! Yea we agree. It feels like the concept shouldn't be that "new" but we
couldn't find anything like it. Seems like people have been looking for task
scheduling for a while.

------
styluss
I like the idea but giving authorization to " Update your public and private
repositories (Commits, Issues, etc). " doesn't sound good.

~~~
ovechtrick
Hi! I'm Mike, from Taskk.

Yeah, we don't like that either.The github API doesn't allow for access more
granular than that. That's what is needed to be able to read and close your
github issues.

------
danaw
500 Internal Server Error. Might want to get that fixed...

~~~
bgadoci
Yikes! Are you still getting that? What were you doing when you got the error?

------
ckdarby
Have no idea how this works with github, was lost in the interface and I
removed this less than 10 minutes of use.

~~~
prezjordan
IMO this is not something that can have a dead-simple interface. I think
Brandon and the team have found a good middle-ground, but definitely watch the
webcast, everything is pretty straight-forward.

~~~
bgadoci
Thanks so much. We'll put the video on the integrations page as well to help
people. Good feedback all around.

